# eth0 failed to go up, no such device...

## Seektheguru

If anyone could help in this matter, it would be highly appreciated..

I get this whenever the system starts up:

Bringing eth0 up

SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

eth0: unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSIFBRADDR: No such device

eth0: unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSIFNETMASK: No such device

Setting default gateway...

SIOCADDRT: No such device

Failed to bring eth0 up

Error: Problem started needed services

     netmount was not started

I am running a Netgear FA311 NIC, and have also tried a D-link DFE530TX with the app. modules and still had the same problems. 

I can ping 127.0.0.1

When I run ifconfig -a, i get info only on lo, not eth0

I've tried /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start and get the same probs as at startup

I have tried running it as a module, then starting the module up, but it won't start the module up (prob because it can't find the device.

I've tried running it built into the kernel, but, same problem, just one less error message (the module startup one).

Any suggestions?

----------

## reverius42

 *Seektheguru wrote:*   

> If anyone could help in this matter, it would be highly appreciated..
> 
> I get this whenever the system starts up:
> 
> Bringing eth0 up
> ...

 

You're putting the names of the modules in /etc/modules.autoload, I assume? That's what you need to do to automatically load modules on startup.

----------

## mrchuckles

Well, if the module isn't loading, it sounds like you're using the wrong module.  I suspect you're trying to use the tulip driver (Netgear and D-Link are common tulip cards), however neither of these cards use the tulip chipset.  The FA311 uses a National Semiconductor DP83810 series chipset.  The D-Link DFE530TX uses the VIA Rhine-II chipset.  Both of these chipsets are available in the kernel.

----------

## Seektheguru

whenever I set either of the cards as modules, i use the natsemi for the netgear and the via-rhine for the d-link, same probs though

any other hints?

----------

## Naan Yaar

If it is the D-Link DFE530TX+ (plus in the end), it uses the 8139too driver, I think.

Doing lspci may give a bit more info (need to emerge pciutils).

----------

## mrchuckles

 *Quote:*   

> whenever I set either of the cards as modules, i use the natsemi for the netgear and the via-rhine for the d-link, same probs though

 

Hmm, that's not the answer I wanted it hear... :)

Can you post the output of a modprobe on one of your cards?  Post the output of an 'lspci' also (you may need to 'emerge pciutils' to get lspci).  What motherboard are you using, and what slot are you putting the NICs into.

 *Quote:*   

> If it is the D-Link DFE530TX+ (plus in the end), it uses the 8139too driver, I think.

 

Yes, this is correct, the DFE-530TX+ uses the Realtek 8139 driver.

Steven

----------

## Seektheguru

I'm using a Aopen AK73 Pro motherboard, and the NIC is in the last slot (currently, I've tried it in about 3 slots, with all the same prob)

I'm about to go do a modprobe on the natsemi and then try an lspci. I sort of figured it would have something to do with the pci more than the net card itself. The thing is what is that difference between what the boot cd does to recognize it and what my kernel isn't doing to get it. I'll be back in like 15 to 20 minutes, with the lspci info and the modprobe stuff.

Thanks again..

----------

## Naan Yaar

Forgot the obvious:

Do lsmod with the boot cd to check what module it has loaded for the card(s).

----------

## Seektheguru

I tried lspci, came up with nothing because i didn't have the program... and can't do an emerge since i can't get on my network (satellite modem..). I did modprobe natsemi and got "can't locate module natsemi".

That's with the thing built into the kernel (natsemi). I'll go try lsmod, but i think that it loads the natsemi module off of the cd...

----------

## Seektheguru

Ok, tried lsmod off of the cd, came up with natsemi as the module, 14216 as the size and 0 under use.

Now, i can get networking to work in the install, by that cd..soo..

I also tried lspci from the cd and got this huge mess:

00:00.0 Class 0600:1106:0305   rev02

00:01.0 Class 0604:1106:8305   

00:07.0 Class 0604:1106:0686   rev40

00:07.1 Class 0601:1106:0571   rev06

00:07.2 Class 0603:1106:3038   rev16

00:07.3 Class 0603:1106:3038   rev16

00:07.4 Class 0680:1106:3057   rev40

00:08.0 Class 0200:1106:0020   

00:09.0 Class 0180:1106:4d68   rev02

00:0a.0 Class 0c00:1106:5811   rev04

00:0c.0 Class 0401:1106:0002   rev07

00:0c.1 Class 0980:1106:7002   rev07

01:00.0 Class 0300:1106:0171   rev63

So, any other ideas?

----------

## Naan Yaar

There is an option like this in the kernel config:

NatSemi workaround for high errors (NEW)

Have you tried toggling it (shooting in the dark here  :Smile: )

----------

## Seektheguru

I believe that i tried it once, let me try again, be back in a few..

----------

## mrchuckles

 *Quote:*   

> That's with the thing built into the kernel (natsemi). I'll go try lsmod, but i think that it loads the natsemi module off of the cd...

 

So you have the natsemi built into your kernel?  Then you don't have a module, which is why you're getting errors trying to load the module.  Remove the natsemi line from your modules.autoload.

You don't have to use 'lspci' to get your PCI information.  Do a 'cat /proc/pci' and post the output.

Have you tried updating the BIOS for your motherboard?  Do you have 'Plug and Play OS' set to disabled in your BIOS?

Can you post your kernel config?  It's '.config' in your kernel source directory.

----------

## Seektheguru

I updated my bios, didn't have any affect on the problem. Also, I checked out the P&P thing in the PCI section of Bios, and it was disabled, i enabled it and still nothing. I tried a cat /proc/pci and got this huge long thing, of which i couldn't see half because my computer is too fast. How can i print that to my usb canon s750 printer or somehow slow it down to see all of the info? I only see the last few things... I looked at the .config file as well, and that is also huge, how can i post that here? I'm running a dual-boot, XP and Gentoo, they fight constantly, or at least XP tries to crash as much as poss, while I go after linux-hehe. Last thing, whenever I have set the natsemi module in the kernel compiler to be a module, I've made sure it was in modules.autoload. Whenever it wasn't as a module, but built in, i made sure it wasn't. So, that's not the prob. What now?

----------

## MacMasta

Four ways of fixing the "it all went by too fast" problem.

cat /proc/pci | less (shows it page-by-page)

cat /proc/pci | more (ditto - some people prefer more, or less)

cat /proc/pci > /directory/file will append it to the end of a file (or  start a new one, if it's not there)

and shift-pgup / pgdn will scroll through your termial output, although this is limited by the size of your terminal buffers. 

~Mac~

----------

## Seektheguru

Thanks for the help Mac. Here's the post of cat /proc/pci, or at least the info specific to the network card:

IRQ 9

   Bus 0, device 8, function 0:

      Ethernet controller: National Semiconductor Corporation DP83815 (May Phyter) Ethernet Controller (rev 0)

As for the kernel config, I can tell you what I have related to the network, to post it would be insane, considering I've been writing this stuff down by hand, then changing back to windows to post it. I have the Nat Semi module set up to be built into the kernel, no other net card drivers are set up. Any more specifics to be looking for to post?

----------

## Naan Yaar

Kernel config may be the best diagnosis tool we have left  :Smile: 

You can write it to a floppy in Linux and then read it under Windows to post (or mount the Windows partition to write if it works - FAT will work).

----------

## Seektheguru

well, that's a deep subject...

Ok, for some reason, my floppy is not mounting properly, it says it is, and lets me copy files, but then, doesn't access the drive at all.

So, i went for the 2nd option, that of attempting to mount my win drive (which is running fat32 for xp...). I changed fstab and now it's all messed up. It won't let me get past it in the startup, i logged in for maintenance, except that nano won't let me save to the filesystem (says its read-only), so now I'm thinking well, either someone comes up with a solution to this minor problem and perhaps hints me in the right direction of mounting the drive, or i reinstall the whole bloody thing after a format... which may actually fix the network card problem... but would take a while. The thing that has been under my skin since I was installing was that I had to use a stage 3 tarball, because the other stages always failed at some point in the process. I wanted to build the entire system from scratch before, but it wouldn't let me, maybe it will now. If anyone sees this and has a suggestion, I'll stay in the forum until about 1:15 (my time, eastern, no idea this things time, since it is off...), about 45-50 minutes from this post

----------

## mikki

 *Seektheguru wrote:*   

> Ok, for some reason, my floppy is not mounting properly, it says it is, and lets me copy files, but then, doesn't access the drive at all.

 

Are you 'umount'ing the drive? It might just be caching. You can't just wing floppies in and out, unfortunately...

The anticipation is killing me!

----------

## Seektheguru

how might i get back into linux, though? i can't edit the fstab from that "maintenance" console

it says it is read-only

----------

## mikki

 *Seektheguru wrote:*   

> how might i get back into linux, though? i can't edit the fstab from that "maintenance" console
> 
> it says it is read-only

 

mount it by hand, fix the fstab after it boots...

----------

## delta407

See this thread for getting back into your box.

----------

## rac

 *Seektheguru wrote:*   

> how might i get back into linux, though? i can't edit the fstab from that "maintenance" console
> 
> it says it is read-only

 

Can you try remounting whatever partition /etc is on manually from the maintenance mode?  Read-write is the default for mount.

----------

## MacMasta

Do like I did to fix "stupid devfs configuration error that hangs on booting #2" (TM) like I did this morning.

Boot from the install cd, launch the console, let it autodetect, etc.

then:

```
mkdir /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/hdXY /mnt/gentoo

```

(where X and Y are the correct values, just ask if you need a primer on that)

```
cd /mnt/gentoo

nano -w /etc/fstab

```

(editeditediteditedit)

```
cd /

umount /mnt/gentoo

reboot

```

that will fix that.

As to the floppy: unix (including linux) speeds up drive access for everything by not necessarily writing data to the disk unless necessary - it keeps it in ram for a while, and will even edit it there, which is called "caching" - for floppies, known for being cataclysmically slow, it will generally cache just about everything that happens.

When you unmount a drive (umount X) it writes all the cached data to disk - this is why unmounting is important. (Esp. for network drives and floppies)

I have heard of problems with data not getting written to floppies, even when they get passed the unmount command. To force all the caches to be written to disk, do:

```
sync

```

Hope that helps a little.

~Mac~

----------

## Seektheguru

ok, got back into the box, thanks delta. Now, in trying to mount an fat32 system, what is the exact name of the partition, every time it trys to mount, it gets it wrong, so i'm thinking that the filesystem isn't right... as for the floppy, I still have to work on it. I don't think I can sync it, because my internet connection is through my network, in which eth0 is not coming up... I'll be back sometime tonight, after work, say about 11hours from this prompt

----------

## Seektheguru

holy crap, i figured it out, when all else fails, boot off of the cd. I looked on google for a program that could read files off of my ext2 drive in windows, of course the only drive i have in ext2 is my boot, so i went to the cd, copied the .config to the root, and came back to windows, and here it is, the whole kit and kaboodle: (this has to be the longest post ever...)

```
#

# Automatically generated by make menuconfig: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_SBUS is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

# CONFIG_LOLAT is not set

# CONFIG_LOLAT_SYSCTL is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MELAN is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=5

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_PGE=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_1GB=y

# CONFIG_2GB is not set

# CONFIG_3GB is not set

# CONFIG_05GB is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

# CONFIG_MTRR is not set

CONFIG_SMP=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_TIMES is not set

# CONFIG_MULTIQUAD is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

# CONFIG_TCIC is not set

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

# CONFIG_I82365 is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KCORE_ELF=y

# CONFIG_KCORE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# ACPI Support

#

# CONFIG_ACPI is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AMIGA is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_MFC3 is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_ATARI is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SUNBPP is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

#

# Plug and Play configuration

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

CONFIG_PNPBIOS=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID0 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID1 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID5 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LVM is not set

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_KHTTPD is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

#

# Appletalk devices

#

# CONFIG_DEV_APPLETALK is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_LLC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ_PCMCIA is not set

#

# ATA/IDE/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

#

# IDE, ATA and ATAPI Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_VENDOR is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_FUJITSU is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_MAXTOR is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_QUANTUM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_SEAGATE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK_WD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COMMERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TIVO is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ISAPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_TIMEOUT is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_NEW_DRIVE_LISTINGS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_AEC62XX_TUNING is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_AMD74XX_OVERRIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD680 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_PIIX_TUNING=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX=y

CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST=y

CONFIG_PDC202XX_FORCE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_MODES=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_PDC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATARAID_HPT is not set

#

# SCSI support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_SD_EXTRA_DEVS=40

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG_QUEUES=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1740 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AM53C974 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C7xx is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=4

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=32

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYNC=20

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PROFILE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_IOMAPPED is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PQS_PDS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_SYMBIOS_COMPAT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCI2220I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SEAGATE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SIM710 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_PCMCIA is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_BOOT is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_ISENSE is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_LAN is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_LAN is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_I2O_PROC is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_ETHERTAP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

# CONFIG_SUNLANCE is not set

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNBMAC is not set

# CONFIG_SUNQE is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_TC35815 is not set

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_LNE390 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

CONFIG_NATSEMI=y

CONFIG_NATSEMI_CABLE_MAGIC=y

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_NE3210 is not set

# CONFIG_ES3210 is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_NEW_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI_SBUS is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C589 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C574 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FMVJ18X is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PCNET=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AXNET is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NMCLAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SMC91C92 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET_COM20020_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_IBMTR is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRCOM is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRTULIP is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA_RADIO=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN is not set

# CONFIG_AIRONET4500_CS is not set

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Input core support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_EXTENDED is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# Mice

#

# CONFIG_BUSMOUSE is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_PSMOUSE=y

# CONFIG_82C710_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_PC110_PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MK712_MOUSE is not set

#

# Joysticks

#

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_NS558 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_LIGHTNING is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCIGAME is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_CS461X is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SERIO is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_A3D is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ADI is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_COBRA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GF2K is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GRIP is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_INTERACT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TMDC is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SIDEWINDER is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_IFORCE_USB is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_IFORCE_232 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_WARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MAGELLAN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPACEORB is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPACEBALL is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_STINGER is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_DB9 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_GAMECON is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TURBOGRAFX is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_RNG is not set

# CONFIG_AMD_PM768 is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AGP_I810=y

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD=y

CONFIG_AGP_SIS=y

CONFIG_AGP_ALI=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_OLD is not set

CONFIG_DRM_NEW=y

CONFIG_DRM_TDFX=y

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SERIAL_CS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

# CONFIG_UMSDOS_FS is not set

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT is not set

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS=y

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_RW is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_RW is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

CONFIG_XFS_RT=y

CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA=y

# CONFIG_XFS_DMAPI is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS is not set

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_ROOT_NFS is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS is not set

# CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS is not set

CONFIG_NLS=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Console drivers

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

#

# Frame-buffer support

#

# CONFIG_FB is not set

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_BT878 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CMPCI is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_EMU10K1=y

CONFIG_MIDI_EMU10K1=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ES1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ESSSOLO1 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_RME96XX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDCLAS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_MSNDPIN is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_MIDI_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_TVMIXER is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LONG_TIMEOUT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_USB_HID is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DC2XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SCANNER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA18X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19W is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA49W is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

#

# Bluetooth support

#

# CONFIG_BLUEZ is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

#

# Grsecurity

#

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC is not set

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE is not set
```

----------

## MacMasta

to mount a filesystem:

```
mount -t fat32 /dev/hdXY /mnt/floppy
```

x is a, b, c, or d - a is primary channel master, b is primary slave, c is secondary master, etc.

Y is the partition number - usually between 1 and 4.

For a floppy, it will be /dev/fd/0 or /dev/fd0

sync doesn't need networking at all - it's just for hard drives, floppies, etc. (it only syncs network drives if there are network drives, which in your case is clearly no)

~Mac~

----------

## Naan Yaar

I did a comparison of your config file with the one I have on my system.  Some differences that may be relevant:

a. you have CONFIG_PNPBIOS=y.  Mine has this disabled.

b. you have the following enabled:

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX=y

CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST=y

CONFIG_PDC202XX_FORCE=y

Do you have a Promise controller?  If not, try disabling these.

c. you have SCSI enabled.  Not sure whether you need it.

d. you have firewire support enabled.  May be worth turning off to test.

e. I have the CONFIG_DUMMY=m in the network device support section.  I don't think this should make a difference.  May be worth a toggle.

f. our network configurations are different.  Yours looks OK though.

g. other sundry differences.

There was a post earlier on what the kernel config for the gentoo install kernel was.  May be worth looking for that and then doing a diff.

----------

## Seektheguru

Ok, tried changing all of those things in the kernel, same problem. Does anyone know where to find that install kernel config? And, any other suggestions, particularly from mrchuckles, who asked for the config?

----------

## Naan Yaar

This thread may help you get it:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=6897

EDIT: tried it.  Doesn't seem to work with the kernel on CD.

----------

## Naan Yaar

Found it here!

http://www.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/*checkout*/gentoo-src/cd-tools/config-2.4.19-gentoo-r7?rev=1.1

----------

## mrchuckles

I don't see anything that jumps out right away.  It seems you've gone with a lot of default options for the kernel.  You may want to fine tune it a bit.

In particular, I noticed dual processor support, PCMCIA/Cardbus, and SCSI support were enabled and compiled in.  Do you need these?  If not, try disabling them.  It's possible that the dual processor support is interfering with your NIC.  I was hoping to see ACPI support, thinking that might be it, but you don't have it enabled.

Do you have a 3Com or Intel NIC laying around?  I've never seen problems with those.  A 3Com 3c905 or Intel Pro LAN/100 can be picked up used for around $20.

Other than that, I really don't have much more to offer you.  I'm really sorry, but everything just seems to be okay.  You may want to take earlier suggestions and replace your kernel config with the one from the boot CD and try recompiling.  (Do a make mrproper first).

----------

## mikki

As long as you've figured out the magic to copy files here, why don't you show us a few lines from dmesg, etc.:

% dmesg | tail -50 > dmesg.50.out

% cp /proc/pci proc.pci

% cp proc.pci dmesg.50.out /boot/

----------

## Seektheguru

Ok, in my special way of getting access to the boot and thus being able to copy things to it (aka via the install cd), for some reason, i could only get the pric.pci to work right, the other dmesg stuff didn't work, it copied right, but there was nothing there because the first command said it had a problem with the -50 thing, other stuff went through fine, so here's my proc.pci:

PCI devices found:

  Bus  0, device   0, function  0:

    Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133] (rev 2).

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xe0000000 [0xe3ffffff].

  Bus  0, device   1, function  0:

    PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133 AGP] (rev 0).

      Master Capable.  No bursts.  Min Gnt=12.

  Bus  0, device   7, function  0:

    ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 64).

  Bus  0, device   7, function  1:

    IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. Bus Master IDE (rev 6).

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  

      I/O at 0x9000 [0x900f].

  Bus  0, device   7, function  2:

    USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. UHCI USB (rev 22).

      IRQ 11.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  

      I/O at 0x9400 [0x941f].

  Bus  0, device   7, function  3:

    USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. UHCI USB (#2) (rev 22).

      IRQ 11.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  

      I/O at 0x9800 [0x981f].

  Bus  0, device   7, function  4:

    Bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 64).

      IRQ 9.

  Bus  0, device   8, function  0:

    Ethernet controller: National Semiconductor Corporation DP83815 (MacPhyter) Ethernet Controller (rev 0).

      IRQ 11.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=11.Max Lat=52.

      I/O at 0xac00 [0xacff].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xe7004000 [0xe7004fff].

  Bus  0, device   9, function  0:

    Unknown mass storage controller: Promise Technology, Inc. 20268 (rev 2).

      IRQ 11.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=4.Max Lat=18.

      I/O at 0xb000 [0xb007].

      I/O at 0xb400 [0xb403].

      I/O at 0xb800 [0xb807].

      I/O at 0xbc00 [0xbc03].

      I/O at 0xc000 [0xc00f].

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xe7000000 [0xe7003fff].

  Bus  0, device  10, function  0:

    FireWire (IEEE 1394): Lucent Microelectronics FW323 (rev 4).

      IRQ 5.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=12.Max Lat=24.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xe7005000 [0xe7005fff].

  Bus  0, device  12, function  0:

    Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 7).

      IRQ 10.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=2.Max Lat=20.

      I/O at 0xc400 [0xc41f].

  Bus  0, device  12, function  1:

    Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 7).

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  

      I/O at 0xc800 [0xc807].

  Bus  1, device   0, function  0:

    VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV1x (rev 163).

      IRQ 10.

      Master Capable.  Latency=32.  Min Gnt=5.Max Lat=1.

      Non-prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xe4000000 [0xe4ffffff].

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xd0000000 [0xd7ffffff].

      Prefetchable 32 bit memory at 0xd8000000 [0xd807ffff].

Hope that helps... I still have yet to redo the kernel from the install, so that's still an option.

----------

## Seektheguru

IT WORKS!!!!

Holy crap... I just reinstalled Gentoo, this time, the right way--from stage 1, which i never could get working before. I now have a completely optimized gentoo system! Woohoo. Thanks for all of the help, it made me both realize a lot of things as well as learn to read the directions better. I still have to turn off scsi and pcmcia support and recompile, but for now, I'm emerging kde. I had never had the timezone correct before, but now it is, the sound card works (sblive platinum 5.1) and the network card works (built into kernel, came up in correct slot and set everything correct. I'm sure I'll be back to the forums some time or other, hopefully more to help others than to get help.. hehe. Thanks for everything. I'll see you all on the developers side!!

-Brian

----------

## Naan Yaar

I am not sure what exactly did the trick:

- turning of SCSI and PCMCIA?

- reinstalling from stage1?

----------

## locovaca

I'm having the same problem.  I had gentoo installed on my server (from last Tuesday), then decided to put XP on first then Gentoo so I could dual boot.  I compiled the kernel the same as before (8139too into the kernel), but this time it couldn't bring up any of the three interfaces.  I had installed it this was bouat a half dozen times before, so I'mr eally confused.  I tried it as a module, as part of the kernel, etc. to no avail.

So, I installed it on my main box, which has an integrated 3c95x something (uses that driver).  Same thing- doesn't work at all.

The nice thing is that the cd will detect all nics in either machine everytime and load the right drivers for them, so it's gotta be something in the kernel.  So, the question is- what in the kernel breaks PCI nics?

----------

## Seektheguru

Naan, The install from stage1 apparently fixed it. I'm doing this from Konqueror right now, so, let's just say it all worked out. I still have to recompile the kernel without pcmcia and scsi support, that's what i was saying before. For locovaca, the kernel didn't kill my nic, I just had to reinstall to get it working. I think if I had gone through it thoroughly enough, I would've found the problem. But, I had never gotten a stage1 setup to work, so, I figured wtf, try it out. And. it did work. I now have a completely optimized Gentoo system. It's great! I suggest just reinstalling and attempting a stage1 if you can. It does take a while, but it's worth it!

----------

